# ECIGSSA Cape Town VapeMeet - Cloud Chasing Competition



## shaunnadan

*ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet 2016 Cloud Chasing Competition 
Lets see those clouds !! *​

We will be hosting a *Cloud Chasing Competition* at the ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet on the 5th of November 2016 at *Marimbas Restaurant *(at the Cape Town International Convention Centre)
(http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/)

Please RSVP on the *blue button *below. (with a normal web browser - not Tapatalk)

*The prizes for this event are superb and a big thank you to the vendors that will be there on the day that have contributed.*

*1st prize*

From Vape Cartel:

1x Tarot Pro 160W TC Mod
1x 4Dudes Hamper (1 of each 70ml flavour and a 4Dudes Cap)
From Vapour Mountain:

R500 VM voucher

*2nd prize*

From Juicy Joes:

1 x iStick 50W mod
1 x serpent mini 22mm RTA
1 x demon killer vape mat
From VooDoo Vapour:

1 x 100ml of Pompous Pom juice (any flavour/strength) with Pompous Pom TShirt and cap

*--- Rules ---*


Contestants will compete in back to back combat through a process of elimination.

You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries) *** if you wish to enter with a tank atty then you will be requested to empty your tank and FILL it with the comp juice.

Each Contestant will be given an unflavoured High VG blend (90% VG and 10% PG) to compete with. You will be requested to fire your atty before starting your round in-front of the Judges.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
Judges will decide from the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again

Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time (Respect the decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

We will be limiting RSVP entries on the list below to a total of 12 people. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please. Additional slots may be made available for those who would like to register on the day.

Those who would like to enter on the day of the meet need to register with @shaunnadan before 12h00. No late entries will be allowed.

The cloud blowing competition will take place at *2pm *on the day. Please be ready and on time.
*Please save the date and RSVP on the blue button below.

Have Fun and Let's see some big clouds people!




*

[RSVP=30261]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

BobTheBuilder - 1
Cespian - 1
gman211991 - 1 - _Im in_
meeaad - 1
Michaelsa - 1
Mo P - 1
Smok-King79 - 1 - _Really want to enter only saw it starts at 2_
Tashreeq - 1
Yusuf Cape Vaper - 0
zeemo - 1

Total: 9


----------



## shaunnadan

Lets Go !!!


----------



## AhVape

Always found this so cool. 
Never done it before and don't know the first thing about it, will definitely be checking it out.


----------



## shaunnadan

*Cue Rocky soundtrack! 

@Yusuf Cape Vaper the Cloud Chasing Champion from VapeCon 2016 will be defending his title.... and this time he has home court advantage


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

shaunnadan said:


> *Cue Rocky soundtrack!
> 
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper the Cloud Chasing Champion from VapeCon 2016 will be defending his title.... and this time he has home court advantage



Looking forward to seeing you again Shaun!


----------



## Marzuq

@Yusuf Cape Vaper no1 wants to compete with you. does that mean you get the first and second prize  share...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@shaunnadan im not taking part in the cloud comp anymore. If possible, could you remove my name from the list please bro.


----------



## shaunnadan

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @shaunnadan im not taking part in the cloud comp anymore. If possible, could you remove my name from the list please bro.


Not possible. 

Once a quest is accepted there is no escape !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

shaunnadan said:


> Not possible.
> 
> Once a quest is accepted there is no escape !!!!!



I've had complaints that I'm entering


----------



## shaunnadan

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I've had complaints that I'm entering




But what if I also entered...... muhahaha... evil laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

shaunnadan said:


> But what if I also entered...... muhahaha... evil laugh



Excited

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe I should take you children on my my Serpent Mini 25!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I should take you children on my my Serpent Mini 25!


Dont know if you're just stuttering from excitement or maybe a finger tremor, either isnt a good idea during a cloud comp.


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Dont know if you're just stuttering from excitement or maybe a finger tremor, either isnt a good idea during a cloud comp.



It was excitement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Im in! 

Guys that have entered, you might as well deregister. Im building an epic 5 wrap 24 gauge single coil in my regulated wraith  

#Clouds4life lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cespian said:


> Guys that have entered, you might as well deregister. Im building an epic 5 wrap 24 gauge single coil in my regulated wraith



You Cloud Blowing Capetonians are are in deep crap... I will be there all the way from Durbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> You Cloud Blowing Capetonians are are in deep crap... I will be there all the way from Durbs!
> View attachment 73858

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian

Rob Fisher said:


> You Cloud Blowing Capetonians are are in deep crap... I will be there all the way from Durbs!
> View attachment 73858



Thats unfair Uncle Rob, such cloud making devices should not be allowed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Cespian said:


> Thats unfair Uncle Rob, such cloud making devices should not be allowed






shaunnadan said:


> You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries) *** if you wish to enter with a tank atty then you will be requested to empty your tank and FILL it with the comp juice.


\

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

shaunnadan said:


> \

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> You Cloud Blowing Capetonians are are in deep crap... I will be there all the way from Durbs!
> View attachment 73858



We're ready for you Bluff lieties.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pindyman

Where do u wanna be today   



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Congrats to Kyle for the win.
Honorable mention needs to be served for the 3rd place:
@Cespian twas an epic cloud that blew away your esteemed competition in the semi's, well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

blujeenz said:


> Congrats to Kyle for the win.
> Honorable mention needs to be served for the 3rd place:
> @Cespian twas an epic cloud that blew away your esteemed competition in the semi's, well done.



Thanks man!

Really didnt expect to get so far at all. All thanks to @BobTheBuilder coils. My first cloud comp, and probably the last lol. My flavour chasing lungs are paining now. 

Was loads of fun though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa

A Massive thank you to @shaunnadan , the organizers and judges. 
I still argue that you @Cespian beat me, definetely a judging cock up there. 
But i'd love a rematch sometime 
The prizes were given to a needy cause, and she is off the stinkies now thanks to the second prize kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Michaelsa said:


> A Massive thank you to @shaunnadan , the organizers and judges.
> I still argue that you @Cespian beat me, definetely a judging cock up there.
> But i'd love a rematch sometime
> The prizes were given to a needy cause, and she is off the stinkies now thanks to the second prize kit



Na, I felt it as well, wasnt as hard as the previous 2 rounds. You had some epic clouds there and beat me fair and square. 
My lungs are saying no, but I never back down on a friendly challange . The Cricket has since been parked for our rematch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OPium46

Any Vapemeets happening in CT sometime?


----------



## Silver

OPium46 said:


> Any Vapemeets happening in CT sometime?



Nothing planned for the moment @OPium46 
We are using all our resources and energy for VapeCon 2017.
It is taking place on 26th August 2017 - at Heartfelt Arena - in Pretoria

If you are able to , try come up for it - it is going to be very special!


----------



## OPium46

Understandable  Yeah I'll try make it up there. Would be awesome to see what you guys have in store.


----------



## Silver

OPium46 said:


> Understandable  Yeah I'll try make it up there. Would be awesome to see what you guys have in store.



Great to hear @OPium46 

Not sure if you have seen it already - but if not, have a look at the official video we made of VapeCon 2016. It will give you an idea of what you can expect
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-the-movie.t29683/

Only difference is that this year we are going to try sharpen up on several things 

Judging by the vendor lineup so far - this year's VapeCon is going to be an event not to be missed.
Vendor announcement thread is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/


----------



## OPium46

Silver said:


> Great to hear @OPium46
> 
> Not sure if you have seen it already - but if not, have a look at the official video we made of VapeCon 2016. It will give you an idea of what you can expect
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-the-movie.t29683/
> 
> Only difference is that this year we are going to try sharpen up on several things
> 
> Judging by the vendor lineup so far - this year's VapeCon is going to be an event not to be missed.
> Vendor announcement thread is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/


I did give the video a watch. Seems like it was an awesome day! 

I am following the thread, and so far it seems like an awesome lineup  I'm actually pretty excited. If everything works out the way it should, I should be up there for the week on business. So I'll try push to be there for the weekend as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

